# 20L and 10gal stocking ideas



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a empty 10 gallon cycled tank (disease broke out) and a cycled 20 gallon long tank with two blue gouramis. for the 20 gallon i am getting kuhli loaches no matter what (4), what else should i add? i want some schooling fish. for the 10 i dont want to hear any of the platy, guppy, or betta crap, give me some good ideas.



thanks

~joma


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 3 Albino Cories in my 10 gallon, and those little guys are non stop! Fun to watch swim around together in their little school 


I believe one female (larger one seen in the background), and two males (front and center of the photo), so we'll see if breeding happens














They get along fine with the other fish too; 2 Mollies, and a Dojo Loach


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Dwarf pufferfish! Hands down my favorite thing to do with a 10g planted tank


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> Dwarf pufferfish! Hands down my favorite thing to do with a 10g planted tank


only issue with those are tank mates

that is, if you're looking for a variety of fish

if you're fine with just a few fish, then by all means, throw a couple puffers in there!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rummy-nosed tetras.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

here is a question that is probably no so dont flip out:
what if i put the two blue gouramis in the 10 gallon alone?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't have a problem with that. Dwarf ones would be better. I have two in a 29 with two platies.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

AWSOME thats what i will do then, now that i have an empty 20L maybe some convict cichlids or something?


----------

